# BA Scar live stock goes from B grade to A- grade...



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

For some reason (I'm pretty sure it has to do with competition) BA's scarborough has definitely either changed suppliers or is bringing in a higher tier of stock. Fish are higher quality, healthier, better fed, larger for the same price, better colored. Best BA's livestock I've ever seen.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've always felt that their Scarb location had the best fishroom. Was even better when they had the 25% off livestock back then lol.


----------



## ArcLyte (Mar 21, 2006)

by any chacne did you see the XLG ranchus they had on sale this week? Good quality?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ArcLyte said:


> by any chacne did you see the XLG ranchus they had on sale this week? Good quality?


They call them XLG but only medium IMHO. They get the bottom of the barrel Ranchus but there is a place in Scarborough call M&J Aquarium
101-2101 Brimley Rd. Scarborough and their tel is 647-430-2998 cell 416-508-9218 the owner is Bin. They have 2 tank full of Ranchus and the quality is a little better than BA. Don't forget you can negotiable on the price with tax included.


----------



## ArcLyte (Mar 21, 2006)

Ahh will check them out, went to Lucky's and their goldfish selection was so-so for the price they were asking. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ArcLyte said:


> Ahh will check them out, went to Lucky's and their goldfish selection was so-so for the price they were asking. Thanks for the heads up


You have to go there when the goldfish shipment comes in...usually you can always get a good quality one before someone else buys it. Call them and ask for Simon...and ask him will be the next shipment.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I like BA's Scarboro best of all the BA's locations I've been to. 

I think their African selection is always going to be WEAK compared to a titan of African Cichlids, like Mike at Finatics. 

But they always have lots of great looking stuff. If I have an empty tank, it only takes one visit there to find something to fill 'er up. 

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

There's some kind of bizarre goby there right now in the Danio aisle... I kind of want it. Never seen it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Again... 100% best BA's fishroom ever.

The stock is SO healthy... I can't believe that large a fish section is in that good shape. Malawi and Tang sections are gutter trash poor but everything else is exceptional. Bought 4 silver angels because they were too perfect. They have some threadfin, heckels, and jurupari eartheaters. All top quality.

Excellent, excellent work Bruce. You've turned BA's Scarb into perhaps the best LFS in Toronto. I'll never like anything better than Menagerie but as close to perfect as a BA's can ever be... The dry good and fish room managers deserve some kind of medal or something...

They have the following fish in stock at SHOW quality-- and I do NOT say that lightly if you know me-

Blood Parrot (I know... But it's there. Top quality)
Golden Wonder Killi
Silver Angel
Jurupari Eartheater
Laetacara Curviceps
Pearl Danio
False Neon
Laser Cory
Green Terrors <P E R F E C T show quality ++ 6" Goldsaum and standard GT's. Absolutely druel enducing







This eartheater. Forget the name. BETTER than this quality-- at BA's. Fifty bucks. INSANE.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I want a Dragon Goby. They have them right now at BA's scarb.

W


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I also like the Scarb BA the best but their fancy goldfish is not in good health.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I want a Dragon Goby. They have them right now at BA's scarb.
> 
> W


The last time I was at PJ in STC they had them on sale from $9.99 to $6.99 and they were around 5" to 6" tip to tip. Give them a call they might still have some left or new shipment arrived. Even $9.99 is a good deal IMO


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

this has always been my local lfs, for many years, i've seen ups and downs in their stock. got some really nice plecos there in the past, got some crappy ones. 

when you say Bruce, is it Bruce who used to manage Superpet just up the road?

love to get some more geos right now, but not yet.....


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

vrb th hrb said:


> this has always been my local lfs, for many years, i've seen ups and downs in their stock. got some really nice plecos there in the past, got some crappy ones.
> 
> when you say Bruce, is it Bruce who used to manage Superpet just up the road?
> 
> love to get some more geos right now, but not yet.....


Rosenberg. The little guy. He was just the dry goods guy for a while but I think when Shawn left to go back to corporate Bruce became the GM.
The geos are just wrong. Had I had $300 in hand I would have bought a group on the spot.


----------

